
Making dough or spam? The perplexing case of designing lead generation pages - mgrouchy
http://carsonified.com/blog/design/making-dough-or-spam-the-perplexing-case-of-designing-lead-generation-pages/
======
JacobAldridge
What was with the elbow obsession?

My guess is that the "need to have arms with pointed elbows" (which seems to
have been noted via A/B testing) may be for two reasons. Firstly, showing
elbows means showing the subject from a greater distance than a face-shot.
This is perhaps less confronting, and also makes it easier to incorporate
other elements (eg, blackboard, apple) that add context.

The pointed part is perhaps related to actions. Non-pointed elbows happen when
we hold a fairly inactive pose (eg, arms by our side). Pointed elbows are for
holding things, pointing at things, and interacting with objects and people -
all of which are much more engaging.

Any other thoughts?

~~~
alexro
I think that its easier to relate yourself to the situation when you feel the
body dynamics of the pictured people, and elbows probably the least we need to
be able to do that.

------
richcollins
The variations weren't dramatically different. Seems like it would be good to
start off with a few very different approaches and then tweak to "climb the
hill".

~~~
paraschopra
He said the client constrained him to stay close to original.

~~~
adriand
The article was written by a woman (Chrissie Brodigan).

